# Cigar Shops in Freeport Bahamas?



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of any reputable cigar shops in Freeport, Bahamas. I know the Graycliffe Hotel has their own thing going, but that is in Nassau on a different island. I'm heading to Freeport with my wife and kids for about 10 days next week, and would like to find a reputable shop. Unless I'm mistaken (hey it happens occasioinally  ) there isn't a LCdH in Freeport.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Nassau appears to be the best island in that area with 4 listed good tobacconists. Since youre not going there, in my experience, your best bet is to go round some of the high end hotels as they usually have shops in their complexes.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I would bring my own if I were you.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Check out this website, although, there doesn't appear to be any on freeport, maybe one of the other islands is close enough for a "day trip".

http://www.habanoscaribe.com/

sorry this doesn't really answer your question.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Miami said:


> I would bring my own if I were you.


Freeport has several cigar shops, and if you are dying to see what a fake monte #2 tastes like, or see a cohiba in a glass case, you will be in heaven.
Otherwise:tpd:


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Freeport has several cigar shops, and if you are dying to see what a fake monte #2 tastes like, or see a cohiba in a glass case, you will be in heaven.
> Otherwise:tpd:


 I knew the "Glass Top Cohiba's" were rampant there, I was hoping for a reputable shop. I had planned on taking my own, but a guy can hope right?? Thanks for the input.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am heading to Freeport on a Cruise in 4 weeks and was wondering if anything has changed since 2006?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I second the idea of taking your own with you as I do. There are some islands that have the LCDH but remember that their pricing is conducive as to what tourists will pay and that's usually higher than sticker prices. Last time I was there CC's were going for well over $30 a stick ( the good ones )


----------

